# DVI to Component



## Xiphos (Apr 20, 2011)

Let me see if I have this right.

There are 2 types of DVI ports, DVI-I and DVI-D.
DVI-I means with Analog signal integrated. 
DVI-D means only digital signal.

So if my video card's DVI port works with a simple DVI to VGA adapter (see below), it means it's a DVI-I port?






if above statement is true, my DVI port should also work with a simple DVI to Component adapter?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

I, think its technicly possible, but i have no idea where you'd find an adaptor of that sort, why do you want to do this anyway?, seems like a waste of time, any TV supporting HD Component would also have HDMI and anything not HD wouldn't be worth using as a monitor


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> any TV supporting HD Component would also have HDMI



That is not true at all. There are plenty of TVs from several years ago that are HD but do not have HDMI but instead have component.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2011)

There's 5 types of DVI connectors:
DIV-I single link: digital single link and analog
DVI-I double link: digital double link and analog
DVI-A: analog
DVI-D single link: digital single link
DVI-D double link: digital double link

DVI to Dsub-15 (analog) adapters are usually DVI-A.


As far as I know, all graphics cards that have a DVI port are DVI-I double link.


A DVI-I to component video adapter should work but note that there is a chance it can produce some graphic lag because something in it has to perform the conversion from the DVI signal (mini-packet) to component video signal.  The ideal solution is to buy a card that has component video out (somewhat rare these days) or upgrade the equipment you are trying to plug it into.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 20, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> That is not true at all. There are plenty of TVs from several years ago that are HD but do not have HDMI but instead have component.



yeah, i agree with this dude! you can plug your comp to those olden days tv, but i m worried about the resolution :L

i reckon you would get about 800x600? or 1024x768??


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> yeah, i agree with this dude! you can plug your comp to those olden days tv, but i m worried about the resolution :L
> 
> i reckon you would get about 800x600? or 1024x768??



if the tv's an analog crt you can get infinite resoulution, the pixels will just start to blend together until everythings so small you can't see it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2011)

The dvi to comp wiont produce anymore lag than a dvi to vga. It should work fine but pic quality won't be top notch.


----------



## Xiphos (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I, think its technicly possible, but i have no idea where you'd find an adaptor of that sort, why do you want to do this anyway?, seems like a waste of time, any TV supporting HD Component would also have HDMI and anything not HD wouldn't be worth using as a monitor



here is what I am trying to do;

instead of using FRAPS to record gameplay footage (and kill my fps), I would like to use this HD PVR with onboard hardware encoder to record footage.

however, it does not have DVI or HDMI ports, only Component, Composite video and S-Video inputs.

So if the DVI ports on my current video card does not support DVI to component, it looks like I will have to get something from the GTX 2xx series. which have a 7 pin digital s-video output. and i know for sure they will do component.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2011)

S-Video is analog and has very bad picture quality (if you're in the USA, equivilent to 480i).  I'd definitely look for a better PVR that supports DVI/HDMI in.

Search for "HDMI capture card" to come up with some possibilities.  Here's one (internal and external are both about $190):
http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity


Here's another one for $100:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE


----------



## Xiphos (Apr 20, 2011)

you just skipped the word "digital"? 
if you look at pictures for this gtx 260, it comes with hdtv out cable for the round port.  which is... tada digital s-video to component.

it looks like the blackmagic only capture in uncompressed format, or compressed via software. 
so that's a no for me.

the avermedia only have HDMI out, not HDMI in.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 21, 2011)

-S-Video is not digital.
-That GTX 260 has a DIN-6 (most likely) connector that is proprietary which is similar to S-Video, but not the same.  S-Video only has 4 pins (DIN-4).  The DIN-6 breaks out into component video using a proprietary dongle.
-Component video is analog but has a clearer picture than S-Video because it sends three discreet video signals for better color reproduction.

The AverMedia is, I quote, "Equipped with HDMI input."

What's wrong with uncompressed?  That's what Fraps does.  I quote:


> http://www.fraps.com/faq.php#videocap
> 
> *Why is the AVI movie generated by Fraps so big? How can I reduce the size?*
> 
> The filesize is big because there isnt enough time to encode the movie while the game is running. The movie frames are slightly compressed, but still require a large amount of disk space due to the high resolutions. After you have finished capturing you can convert the clips into a compressed format using a video editing program. Probably the easiest one to use is Windows Movie Maker which is included free as part of Windows Live Essentials. It allows you to easily edit your clips and add text and other effects to your film. The end result will also be compressed into the Windows Media Video (WMV) format which can be played back in most media players.


----------



## Xiphos (Apr 21, 2011)

-I didn't know what that port is called, that's why I called it digital s-video port, because that's what tigerdirect's guy on youtube called it lol. 

-the same port is found on all gtx 2xx and hd 4xxx series cards

-i was still looking at the avermedia on newegg you linked earlier, oops. but still no compression.

"there isnt enough time to encode the movie while the game is running" --- precisely why I want to get something that's hardware-based encoding.  

-if i wanted uncompressed video, i could just use fraps.
instead of having 1GB per MINUTE or something like that, i am looking for something more like 1GB per HOUR. plus the time saved on rendering is more time for playing.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> -That GTX 260 has a DIN-6 (most likely) connector that is proprietary which is similar to S-Video, but not the same. S-Video only has 4 pins (DIN-4). The DIN-6 breaks out into component video using a proprietary dongle.



that might not be true as i remember connecting the s-video connector on my gts 250 to my monitor and it worked ok, although it was slightly blurry


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2011)

It depends on the manufacturer.  Some have a DIN-6 proprietary plug, some have standard DIN-4 S-Video, some don't have anything, and some have something completely different (e.g. VIVO support).  It can vary a lot from card to card.




Xiphos said:


> -if i wanted uncompressed video, i could just use fraps.
> instead of having 1GB per MINUTE or something like that, i am looking for something more like 1GB per HOUR. plus the time saved on rendering is more time for playing.


I don't think any HDMI-in hardware out there has a hardware MPEG-2 encoder.  I think your best bet would be to build a cheap computer with a big hard drive and that AVerMedia card to record it as it happens.  Once you got recorded what you need, convert the AVI file to a different format on that computer then do with it what you will.

I know DVRs have hardware MPEG-2 encoders but I've never seen one that has an HDMI in.  There are DVRs out there that might work but none I have seen are either of good quality (only the ones that come directly from cable and satellite companies are decent) nor have a means to copy the compressed video off the internal hard drive to a computer (copyright blah blah blah ).


----------



## Xiphos (Apr 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It depends on the manufacturer.  Some have a DIN-6 proprietary plug, some have standard DIN-4 S-Video, some don't have anything, and some have something completely different (e.g. VIVO support).  It can vary a lot from card to card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



using a second desktop is what I am trying to avoid 

btw, if anyone wanted to know, Hauppauge has another hardware based model called the Hauppauge Colossus.  It is an internal card with PCi-e 1x interface. 
Hauppauge Colossus - Record your high definition v...
has HDMI input and records via H.264 codec.


----------



## toastem2004 (Apr 22, 2011)

The only problem with whats trying to be done is that tv (or in this case the HD PVR) it self needs to understand that the input is "R G B" & not the expected "Y Pb Pr".  i see it all the time as my store sales a VGA to component cable... the tv's just dont understand.  same situation here, as the analog signal is basically a VGA signal.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Apr 22, 2011)

Keep in mind that simple adapter would convert to RGB component.  Typically in North America when someone is talking about component they're talking about YPbPr not RGB. They're completely different despite both using Red, Green and Blue jacks and so that would not work on most Televisions in NA.  Probably could work on some older projectors but not TVs without some kind of powered converter hardware.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 24, 2011)

Xiphos said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31r0mZZHx6L._SL500_AA300_.jpg


Have a look here http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=DVI+to+Component+adapter&x=19&y=16   might find  one+ info


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2011)

HD isn't just cut and dry.. people consider 480p HD and 720P HD.. 1920x1080 by component cables? I don't think so.. 720 and 480, likely.. I'm not positive but that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Suhidu (Apr 24, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> yeah, i agree with this dude! you can plug your comp to those olden days tv, but i m worried about the resolution :L
> 
> i reckon you would get about 800x600? or 1024x768??


I purchased a 1080i CRT HDTV in, I think, 2006. 1080i was the most common resolution for HD-CRTs. The resolutions you list are more commonly supported on computer monitors.



			
				cheesy999 said:
			
		

> if the tv's an analog crt you can get infinite resoulution, the pixels will just start to blend together until everythings so small you can't see it


Small, yes, but very blurry too! CRTs had a lower dot-pitch, and often overall very limited clarity at such high resolutions, even ones they supported(e.g.,1080i). Some sets fared better with this than others; I know many of the more expensive Sony HD-CRTs at the time offered significantly better HD clarity than my hundreds-cheaper Philips.
On my TV, while videogames look really nice at 1080i, it has no functionality as a computer monitor at that resolution, assuming you need to read any text.



D007 said:


> HD isn't just cut and dry.. people consider 480p HD and 720P HD.. 1920x1080 by component cables? I don't think so.. 720 and 480, likely.. I'm not positive but that's what I'm thinking.


Component _does_ support 1080p, it just never got the same hardware support for this functionality(e.g., in Blu-ray/HD-DVD players, Upscalers, Graphics cards, etc) as did its digital contemporaries(e.g., HDMI, DVI, DP).
Also, 480p TVs were often marketed as EDTVs(or "Enhanced Definition"), at least where I shopped; surely some people misunderstood marketing though, with 720p/1080i TVs right next to them under an HDTV banner.



			
				MN12BIRD said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that simple adapter would convert to RGB component. Typically in North America when someone is talking about component they're talking about YPbPr not RGB. They're completely different despite both using Red, Green and Blue jacks and so that would not work on most Televisions in NA. Probably could work on some older projectors but not TVs without some kind of powered converter hardware.


This is the truth. However, there are converters which I had seen recommended by some people at AVS Forum(and not just in that one thread, either).
I have no experience with this method though.


----------

